# Severum Fins Clamped



## Gravity (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone -

First post here; hoping someone can help me out. My two year old, 9" gold severum has been clamping his fins all day (primarily the dorsal fins) and I'm not sure what the deal is. He's in a 75-gallon with a 10" pleco and his water appears fine. Ammonia = 0, nitrite = 0, nitrate = 10-20ish (hard for me to distinguish that shade of orange), pH = 8.0. I just changed about 30% of the water yesterday and short of moving one of his plants inside a fake tree, I didn't alter the tank at all. Didn't mess with the filter at all either and it was completely cleaned just a couple weeks ago. The KH of my water is 8 and GH is 9, and he's been living in this water his whole life.

Anyone have any thoughts on what could be stressing him?

Many thanks!


----------



## Gravity (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas what could be going on with my severum?

His fins are still clamped today. I went ahead and raised the temperature last night and did another water change (not sure what I'm treating so hesitant to do anything else). No external evidence of disease that I can see and he doesn't appear bloated. Interestingly, his pleco tank mate seemed off yesterday too and was very aloof.

Would photos be helpful?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Sorry to hear about your Severum and possibly the Pleco.

Just to clarify, did he start fin clamping before or after the water change? Also, how often and what percent water do you usually change? Do you use a water conditioner for new water and if so, what brand?

What has the tank temperature been and what did you raise it to?

Pics may or may not be helpful but you can follow the Posting Pics link in my signature for instructions.


----------



## Gravity (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Deeda - thanks for the response! I did a water change on Saturday morning and first noticed the fin clamping yesterday morning (Sunday). I always do weekly, 30-35% changes, possibly a bit more on occasion. I use Prime to condition and use a python water changer/gravel vac.. I dip the gravel vac end in boiling water between aquariums but not sure if that's sufficient? Maybe that's what happened? Also, thought maybe there could have been something on the floor that somehow got on the hose and into the aquarium. Seems unlikely though as I don't mop with chemicals (hot water only) and leave the end in a 5-gallon bucket when not in the tank - I do this specifically to avoid getting anything from the floor in the tank. Probably a little OCD.

The temperature was 79 and I raised it to 86ish last night, along with another water change. The temp is still climbing..

I'm at a total loss here, and I guess I'll just keep monitoring him - not sure what else to do. He's such a resilient fish, so it makes me think there must be something fairly significant bothering him.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see a problem with the water change percentage but the change in the fish after the Saturday water change is a sign of something.

Was the water temperature cooler or warmer than normal?

Did you add the Prime prior to adding the new water or at least during the new water addition? How much Prime are you adding, that is, for the amount of new water or for total tank volume?

I can't offer advice regarding raising the temperature since I don't keep Severums but 86F sounds a bit high to me unless treating for something specifically.

I doubt if the Python or gravel vac end is contaminated by floor contact and if you don't have any illness going on in your other tanks, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Gravity (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, something definitely occurred between Saturday and Sunday morning.

The water was 79 when I changed it and I matched it almost exact. I'm pretty sure the thermometer said 79.3 when the tank was finished refilling.

I add Prime to the tank before refilling and dose the total aquarium volume (1.5 caps). I've been doing this for years in my tanks and never had an issue. No obvious illnesses in the aquarium I changed before the Severum/Pleco tank either..


----------

